# Anker setzen, versetzt anzeigen



## Yoah (18. August 2005)

Moin,

wußte nicht ganz, wie ich es als Thema formulieren sollte!

Also, ich habe mehrere Anker in meinem HTML-Dokument gesetzt, ist ja easy.
Diese verhalten sich so wie immer!
Das heißt, wenn man drauf klickt, springt der Browser an die Stelle, direkt unter
den Fensteranfang.

Also so:

----Anker---------------
---------------------------
---------------------------
---------------------------
---------------------------

Wie stelle ich es nun an, (*ohne den Anker an eine andere Stelle zu schreiben!*) das er mir
den zum Anker angehörigen Text, einige Pixel unter dem Fensteranfang anzeigt?
In etwa so:

---------------------------
----Anker---------------
---------------------------
---------------------------
---------------------------


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2005)

Moin....

setzte den Anker doch höher..... also eine leeren Anker oberhalb des dazugehörigen Textes:

```
<a name="anke"></a><br>
bla<br>
blubb<br>
der Text zum Anker<br>
.....
```


----------

